# Project plans search



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

Why is it when I search for a set of woodwork plans it don't seem to matter which search engine I use it ALWAYS takes me to another search . I can use Google ,then it takes me to xfinity which takes me to shop411.com which takes me to searchingQ ,next Ask.com how does someone ever find anything with these search engines when it just goes from to another ? Gene


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*You may have avirus.......*

Gene, you may have a virus in your machine.

What anti virus/spyware/spamware system are you running?

I think I picked up one recently from a link in a post on the forum.

"search.conduit.com" virus. *(DO NOT CLICK ON THIS LINK)*

My anti virus people gave me the information to clean my laptop.


_You have probably clicked on a newly infected website while making a search, downloaded or received by email
a new variant of the Virtumonde aka Vundo Trojan; further information on this infection can be located in the
following two links: http://roguedatabase.net/RogueDL.php
Business & Financial News, Breaking US & International News | Reuters.com
These Trojans are aggressively modified multiple times a day by a large Eastern European criminal
organization, and tested at websites such as www.virustotal.com in order to avoid detection by ALL antivirus
programs. ESET software not only detects by signature, it also detects a majority by heuristics (generic
detection without a signature), as well, Web-access protection blocks all websites with Virtumonde installers
(as they become known). Unfortunately all three methods of detection were bypassed in this instance



_


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Also, as advised by the Eset team: "_this infection has been able to install itself because more than likely you are using an 'Administrator' account in Windows, instead of a limited/standard user account.

Once the infection has been removed I would suggest that you create and use a standard user account for daily use of your computer (as recommended by Microsoft).

This cost nothing, it is built within Windows, and I cannot make it any clearer; this is your very first line of defence against infection."_

I created a new user account, made the new account an Administrator and changed my existing account to standard. That way you do not lose access to any existing programs and files.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

As James said it sounds like a virus. If you are running windows try this from Microsoft.
Microsoft Fix it Center Online


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Also, as advised by the Eset team: "_this infection has been able to install itself because more than likely you are using an 'Administrator' account in Windows, instead of a limited/standard user account.
> 
> Once the infection has been removed I would suggest that you create and use a standard user account for daily use of your computer (as recommended by Microsoft).
> 
> ...


Great advice. Most people do not know this information.

I think once that is done, they need to realize the necessity to log on the administrator every week to check for windows updates and install them. Some updates wont install on my system unless Im logged on as administrator.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Daikusan said:


> Great advice. Most people do not know this information.
> 
> I think once that is done, they need to realize the necessity to log on the administrator every week to check for windows updates and install them. Some updates wont install on my system unless Im logged on as administrator.


I was not aware of that, Steve.

Good point about the updates.......


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

Daikusan said:


> Great advice. Most people do not know this information.
> 
> I think once that is done, they need to realize the necessity to log on the administrator every week to check for windows updates and install them. Some updates wont install on my system unless Im logged on as administrator.


I have got System Mechanic Pro. 
Ok I will try to do that with the account . Where do I go to make that change ? Thanks Gene


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

First, Gene, did you get rid of that virus?

Go to Control Panel, User Accounts to create a new account. (make sure you set a password, even a simple one) for the Administrator account.


----------

